# Bird cage conversion build!



## Tomakze (May 26, 2014)

I'm new to rats, and haven't gotten any yet, but I am setting up my cage and preparing for them! I didn't like most of the cage designs available, so I decided I would make my own out of a birdcage I purchased from craigslist. I will be bouncing ideas off of you all here, so please give me input! Here is what I have done so far, and I am hardly done:



















The wire used to build the different levels was from disassembling an old cage I had for gerbils. It was far to small for rats, but I cut up the walls to make different levels and ramps in this one. I plan to cover them with fleece at least, maybe even something else to give their feet as much support as possible. Would fleece be all I need, or should i get some sort of plastic to put under the fleece?

I also plan on building a new bottom for it out of metal. (I can weld.) I will also be able to make it a little taller this way. I've been told I can paint the pan with rustoleum when I finish it, but I must let it air out for several weeks so there are no fumes. Any input here would be helpful. 

As for the interior, I want to hang a hammock in the middle archway of the ceiling, add a litter box, and a hidy hole. If anyone has any recommendations here, that would be great. Let me know what you think so far!


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

You seem like your all set! I know people use just fleece but I use a towel and fleece. Plastic is your personal choice. I may suggest getting a pipe of some sort (PVC pipe. It may be called something else in America but idk. You could use large hamster pipes) and connect it with another cage to expand it as the cage looks a teeny bit small. Second hand bird cages can be found for cheap prices at times on Craigslist. May be a good idea to consider it. But other than that, looks good


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LittleSparrow (Apr 14, 2014)

That is very cool! I have always liked bird cages a little more than rat cages since they seem to be a little more decorative. Just make sure that you secure those 2 smaller doors on the side that slide up with some kind of wire that the rats won't be able to chew or wiggle loose. I love the way this one looks, do let us know how it looks when it's all done and full of ratties!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

It looks a bit small. What are the dimensions? If you are in love with it and work with metal, you could easily construct an add-on with chicken wire/hardware cloth.

That wheel in particular doesn't look like a 12in diameter.


----------



## Tomakze (May 26, 2014)

It is a bit smaller than I like. It is over 4CUFT, but not by much. I'm thinking about adding a small cage using tubes under it. A basement, if you will, lol! The other idea I had was Lowes seems to sell half inch spacing wire closet shelves. I'm going to look at them tonight and see if I can use them to expand the cage somehow. So far, this conversion has been a blast though!The wheel is a 9" I think. It said it was for rats... do I need a 12"?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yep.

You could run to the local goodwill or see about garage sales and https://www.google.com/search?q=boo...OMyASG_IDwDw&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=1040&bih=770 make a cage out of old furniture. These cages can be HUGE for no more than $50, depending on what you have and what you'd need.


----------



## Tomakze (May 26, 2014)

More progress today! I swapped out the old wheel for the biggest one I could find, although it was quite the chore to get it to fit without hitting the ramp in the back, or drag on the side of the cage. That issue should go away once I create the new base. It does work though! I also cut plastic into the right size for the shelves and wrapped it in fleece, but again, this is only version one. I don't like the plastic I used, so I will be on the hunt for something better. The fleece is great though, and I have tons left for more. I may sew them together so it is easier to secure once I figure out the plastic. Still not done, but it may be at a point where I can get rats, and build it as I figure out what they like. I NEED a basement though. When I build the new base, I plan to build two, so there can be one underneath. 4 CUFT truly is the minimum. I'd say 5 or 6 is best. 



















Anyway, I really like how it looks so far! What do you guys think?


----------



## relken0608 (Jul 11, 2013)

Looks great! Its really starting to come together. You're gonna want a second hidey I think once you get your kids in there. One of my boys favorite homes is the milk gallon I stapled fleece to, and hung a piece over as a flapping doorway. Cheapest thing in his cage and he loves it lol also make sure that any wood you put in there is safe--softwoods are very bad for rats. 

I agree the bordcage looks much more decorative than my rat cage :/ 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tomakze (May 26, 2014)

Thanks! It has been fun to build.

What do you guys think about those edible hidy holes? I hated the plastic ones they had, and this wood one is a soft wood. Maybe I should just make one instead. I could use ABS plastic to make a half circle, and cover the inside in fleece, and just return this hidy hole!


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

The only problem with wood is it tends to get peed on :/ You could always get a cloth cube hut or something that is easily washable. Also, maybe it just looks this way but from your picture that ramp that goes from the bottom to the middle level looks kind of close to the wheel. It might be a little tight and make it difficult to get easily up and down what with the wheel being right there. You could always just remove the ramp so you have more space, I took all the ramps out of my cage and my girls just climb the sides to get to each level. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gooseyp (May 29, 2014)

A cozy hiding hole, something soft and covered. My boys have a mini couch and lay under a blanket but a hammock tunnel or cube is ideal too! Also make somewhere for fresh food, somewhere easy to clean and take the left overs out.


----------



## gooseyp (May 29, 2014)

I have big cardboard tunnels that I use as well. They sell them at pet stores try those too.


----------



## Tomakze (May 26, 2014)

gooseyp said:


> A cozy hiding hole, something soft and covered. My boys have a mini couch and lay under a blanket but a hammock tunnel or cube is ideal too! Also make somewhere for fresh food, somewhere easy to clean and take the left overs out.


A mini couch? This I must see! Do you have pics?


----------



## robenbobben (May 30, 2014)

I love this idea. I put my ladies in a bird cage too. I started off with 2 rats, and wanted to get 2 more so I was upgrading their cage and found a birdcage cheap. Once you get it together they work great


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Good job on the cage, it looks amazing! The only concern I have is about the wheel...I know you already swapped it out for a bigger one, but it would be good (if you could still take it back) to get a plastic one instead. Comfort wheels, silent spinners, and wodent wheels work just fine. I only say this because your current wheel is wire and can easily catch feet/tails in it and injure them.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tomakze (May 26, 2014)

Lesti said:


> Good job on the cage, it looks amazing! The only concern I have is about the wheel...I know you already swapped it out for a bigger one, but it would be good (if you could still take it back) to get a plastic one instead. Comfort wheels, silent spinners, and wodent wheels work just fine. I only say this because your current wheel is wire and can easily catch feet/tails in it and injure them.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What about just putting something down inside the wheel? I don't think I could change it again.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Tomakze said:


> What about just putting something down inside the wheel? I don't think I could change it again.


I've seen someone take duct tape and line both the inside and outside of the wheel 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I would really recommend removing the shelves you've added as it makes the cage layout very static and simple for them to get around. Having a larger open space you can then add ropes, branches and change the layout on from clean out to clean out will help keep your rats active and interested. It will also maximise the rats ability to use the space, lots of fixed shelves tends to cut off areas of space for them and with a smallish cage you need to maximise everything you've got. 

In terms of the wheel can you post a photo of what its like, some wire wheels are very dangerous, others less so, would help in suggesting how to improve it.

Another idea to extend the cage would be to find another similar footprint (or larger footprint cage) then fasten your current cage on top securely and cut the bars in between so you have a double height open cage. Lots of space for your rats then. Theres a lot of modified "tower" cages that get used here, a good way to get the most out of second hand cages.


----------



## Tomakze (May 26, 2014)

It looks like we are getting our first rat today! A friend that knew we wanted to adopt knew someone else with a rat that was moving, and couldn't keep him. Supposedly, he is one year old, already neutered, and comes with a cage, food, bedding, and everything! I have also been told he is shoulder trained, and used to ride his old owner around all the time! 

Since we don't want him to be alone, I also found someone on craigslist who had an accidental litter, and all of the babies but one have been adopted. So we may be getting a baby boy, too! I'm glad we have two cages so we can go through the introduction process.


----------



## Tomakze (May 26, 2014)

As for the cage, I like the idea of the tower cage! I will see how big this other cage I am getting is, I may do just that. Otherwise, I figured out a way to expand the current cage vertically by building my own base, and extending it higher using steel and wire. It would have to stay the way it is for a while so the paint could fume out and cure, but I'm sure they would be fine for a few weeks.

The wheel has extremely tight wire mesh on the bottom and the back. I don't think they could snag a tail, as little as the gaps are. It is this one:
http://www.petco.com/product/105026/Petco-Small-Animal-Mesh-Exercise-Wheels.aspx?CoreCat=RatHPToys

The wire is tighter than it looks. The picture is of the smallest wheel, which makes the mesh look bigger than it is.


----------



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

My mice had one of those before I knew any better, and I wound up being able to tell the PEWs apart by a broken tail... I wouldn't buy another one, I would suggest the flying saucer wheel both my rats and mouse love it and it cannot snag little tails and feet! Plus it is half the price of the silent spinner wheels for rats the only problem is that it takes up alot of space in the cage because it isn't a standard upright wheel design, but it looks kind of like a satellite dish that they can run in, I don't know if you could fit one in your cage, but you could offer it when they are out.


----------



## Tomakze (May 26, 2014)

The mesh is the same for the tiny ones and the big ones. I wouldn't doubt the mesh would be too loose for mice, but I think it will probably be fine for bigger rats. I may put something down inside anyway though, just to be safe. The silent spinner won't fit in my cage, with the larger pivot and the slightly larger wheel, it is just enough that it won't happen. Plus, it is massively overpriced!


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

That wheel doesn't look too bad for a metal one. I would get some sticky back plastic and cover the inside and back to help it be easier to clean but it's probably fine for now. I must say though I think a silent spinner is worth every penny, it might be more expensive than most wheels but it also is significantly better than most wheels. It's a good size, the rats can run quickly on it, for girls is perfect. A wodent wheel is generally more Popular with boys, its a little bigger and better for a slower run, similar priced though and won't fit in your cage either. 

Fingers crossed your new cage will be compatible, should be a much easier and more robust cage mod


----------



## Tomakze (May 26, 2014)

I also made my mesh wheel spin more freely and much more quietly by adding a washer and a very small amount of grease to the bolt. The rats can't get anywhere near the grease, so there is no risk of them getting hurt. That wheel spins like crazy now though, lol! Hopefully the other cage will be compatible, but I have a feeling it is a really small cage. I haven't seen it yet though.


----------



## Tomakze (May 26, 2014)

So, I got my first rat a few days ago, and have been enjoying his company so much I haven't bothered to post! His name is Nikolai, and he is about a year old. He came with a decent but barren cage, food, bedding, toys, a carry case, and an abundance of love! He is the sweetest little guy I've ever seen! He is happy and healthy, and very active, but also willing to curl up and lick you to pieces. I am working on combining his cage and the one I made so he should have about 8 CUFT to play in. I have it set up temporarily, and he loves it! He spends most of his time in the top right level of my cage, so I must not have done a bad job making it! He never uses the wheel, but maybe the second rat will when we get him. Nikolai has been a loner his whole life, so we plan to get him a buddy and go through the introduction process. More on that later. I'll try to get pics when I get home!


----------



## Tomakze (May 26, 2014)

Just a little update:


----------

